# HGH + GHRP-2 in the same vial?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I asked a similar question about slin and HGH few weeks back but there was not much input, anyway how about these two? I intend to be shooting 10iu HGH and 300mcg GHRP2 mon-fri split in to 3 jabs, would i be ok just to add 300mcg GHRP in to my HGH vial and leave that there all day? Someone said that mixing the two destroys each other, but i'm not sure about that.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd like to know this too. Would the answer be the same for all pep combos etc? Sorry for the slight hijack but thought it was on the same lines pal. The amount of slin pins I use is

ridiculous


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

There will be no point mixing them two tho mate. You need to wait twenty minutes after your peps to pin the gh. If you don't your body will sense the high gh levels from the 2iu you just pinned and not create a pulse from the ghrp-2. Is there any reason you're not doing mod-Grf with your ghrp-2? It'll create a much bigger pulse. That's what I do and then put in 2iu gh 20 mins after the Peps to create an even larger total pulse. it's what I was advised to do by pscarb and theres been a few threads on it lately.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i heard it effects the pulse, but i just cba doing 6 jabs a day instead of 3 lol

Hate jabbing tbh, wish it was worthwhile to do at the same time


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ghrp will be useless at that dose of gh... if you are to use both i think ghrp 300mcg then 15-20min 2iu gh

if you use too much gh it will blunt the natty release you get from ghrp... or as is my understanding any way.

why not try ghrp cjc?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I did tell you this the peptide and the amino will destroy each other..


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Mxd, do you know if ghrp2 and mod grf can be stored in a slin pin and used for multiple jabs from the same pin over the course of the day without damaging the peptides? I know from a hygiene perspective it's not great but it's what I do with my gh and I've been ok so far. Just unsure if they will degrade over the day.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

gingerteef said:


> Mxd, do you know if ghrp2 and mod grf can be stored in a slin pin and used for multiple jabs from the same pin over the course of the day without damaging the peptides? I know from a hygiene perspective it's not great but it's what I do with my gh and I've been ok so far. Just unsure if they will degrade over the day.


Yep that should be GTG


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MXD said:


> I did tell you this the peptide and the amino will destroy each other..


Yeah i just can't figure out why it'd do that, will even HCG and HGH kill each other? Or HGH + Slin?

Just hate jabbing so if i was to be using a few things, doubling up would be ideal


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i just can't figure out why it'd do that, will even HCG and HGH kill each other? Or HGH + Slin?
> 
> Just hate jabbing so if i was to be using a few things, doubling up would be ideal


Yes mate different peptides would denature each other.

Just a fact I'm afraid, just use sharp pins everytime. Don't even feel it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> ghrp will be useless at that dose of gh... if you are to use both i think ghrp 300mcg then 15-20min 2iu gh
> 
> if you use too much gh it will blunt the natty release you get from ghrp... or as is my understanding any way.
> 
> why not try ghrp cjc?


saved me writing this ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> ghrp will be useless at that dose of gh... if you are to use both i think ghrp 300mcg then 15-20min 2iu gh
> 
> if you use too much gh it will blunt the natty release you get from ghrp... or as is my understanding any way.
> 
> why not try ghrp cjc?


But i remember reading that the saturation dose is 100mcg for a 100kg male?

Well done at the comp btw


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> But i remember reading that the saturation dose is 100mcg for a 100kg male?
> 
> Well done at the comp btw


You're correct mate,it is.

The gh/peps degrade within mins.

Even if you could it would mess pulse up,sorry to repeat this but true!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor,you are gonna do 3 seperate 100mcg and 2iu jabs and that is correct with the 20min gap,i think guys think you are gonna do 300mcg!


----------

